# Recommendations on a replacement for a Spyderco Endura?



## brucec (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I was looking at my trusty old Spyderco Endura the other day and was thinking I should probably retire it. It's handled all of my camping, moving box cutting, and general purpose knife tasks since 1996 without so much as a cleaning or lube job, just the occasional sharpening and rinse in the sink. I even used it on a dive trip once after I couldn't find my Ti dive knife.
Anyway, I was thinking I could probably get a new main utility knife. Thanks to you guys, I bought a small Sebenza which is great as a general travel or in the home knife. But I want something a little bit larger for camping. I guess I could just get another Endura (4th generation now?), but that seems kind of boring. I took a look around knifecenter and newgraham, but man, are there a LOT of knives! I think it's going to take me forever to click through everything and actually understand the differences. Can you guys help me out with some recommendations?

-About 4" blade
-Non-aggressive styling.
-Non-assisted opening. I bought a Kershaw Leek for my office and it is cool, but still kind of freaks me out when I open and close it.
-Framelock or linerlock. No lockback like the Endura. My wife is fine with framelocks, but is somehow afraid of the lockback on my Endura. I don't know how many times I've come home to find that Endura locked open and lying on a table or even on the floor somewhere! 
-Plain blade with no serrations. My Endura is partly serrated near the back, so maybe she is afraid of that and not the lockback? :shrug: Better to avoid both.
-G10 handles would be nice. Is carbon fiber any good, or is it just about looks? I don't know, it doesn't look like it would handle knocks as well.
-Not too thick or heavy. I like the Sebenza in small, and I also looked at the Umnamzaan, but it looks a bit too much on the tank side for me. Or maybe it's just the pictures and the real thing isn't as big. From the pictures I've seen of it, the XM-18 looks too heavy duty for me.
-I have a hard time cutting things well with a tanto style blade.
-Price cutoff is around $200, although I would be willing to consider up to $400 for some titanium.

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 12, 2009)

Benchmade Griptillian?


----------



## csshih (Aug 12, 2009)

if we're on benchmades, 950 Rift?
or, for spydero, how about a Barong?


----------



## brucec (Aug 13, 2009)

I already have a mini-Griptilian. I like the Rift. I don't typically like tantos because of that trapezoidal tip which makes cutting fruit and stuff a bit weird. The curved part of the Rift looks good though and it still has a kind of chisel end too.

I was looking at the Spyderco Military and Stretch. What do you guys thing of those? Are carbon fiber handles durable compared to G10?


----------



## Owen (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd get the Endura4. 
I came full circle after thousands and thousands of dollars worth of carry folders. Started with Spyderco and Benchmade, tried a few customs and Sebenzas along with some other high quality productions, then went back to Spydercos and Benchmades. 
My EDC is a BM 940Ti, and it's about to go back to Benchmade due to a broken Axis spring, just like my 710HS did twice in the past. 
Now, unless someone just wants something different or has needs that really dictate a fixed blade, I recommend a lightweight lockback Spyderco. Spend less and you're taking a drop in quality or materials, any more and you're not gaining much functional advantage. 
Like you said "boring"...but practical.

The foliage green G-10 Endura is nice if you want something different. The fully flat ground blade is a real cutter, though the tip isn't as stout as the ones with sabre ground blade. I had one, it was just too big to replace the 940Ti. My most recent purchase was the Delica4, simply because it was a smaller version of the Endura. Kind of wish I'd gotten the full flat foliage green G-10 model, and still might.


----------



## Captain. Glock (Aug 14, 2009)

BM McHenry & Williams 710 oo:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=710


----------



## brucec (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of Axis locks that had to go back for repairs. Is that a common problem? I haven't had any issue with my small Griptilian yet. Regarding Spyderco, what is the difference between the Delica and Paramilitary? They look almost the same to me.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 14, 2009)

Lockback vs. compression lock (which I dislike), different steel, sabre grind vs flat grind, frn handle vs. g10 etc. The handle on para is also very oversized like military.


----------



## guyg (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd get another Endura. If you 've had that great of luck, why change?? You may get a second knife since you do have a nice budget.


----------



## derrickd803 (Aug 22, 2009)

Endura 4, BM 710 (never had a problem with the axis lock personally), BM 94x


----------



## nathan310 (Aug 22, 2009)

without a doubt small sebenza 21 w/ micarta inlays. IMO it is better to have a tank of a knife and not need it than to need a tank in a emergency situation and not have it. i have a couple small sebbies they are very pocket friendly. they easily fit in the back pocket witha large wallet and are easy to take out and put back in even when im sitting in my car. not too mention there are many other reasons to get one too.theyre great cutters, weigh under 3ounces with out lanyard,awesome warraanty, CRK will refurb it for you once you beat the crap out of it, decent resale value if you decide to sell it, extremely easy to take apart,clean and reassemble(they even give you a wrench with it) excellent fit and finish, the way the pivot is constructed virtually eliminates all of the usual problems i could go on but you get the idea.

most of these people agree

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669622


----------



## TKC (Aug 23, 2009)

*What about something from the Spyderco Salt series?*


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 23, 2009)

nathan310 said:


> without a doubt small sebenza 21 w/ micarta inlays. IMO it is better to have a tank of a knife and not need it than to need a tank in a emergency situation and not have it. i have a couple small sebbies they are very pocket friendly. they easily fit in the back pocket witha large wallet and are easy to take out and put back in even when im sitting in my car. not too mention there are many other reasons to get one too.theyre great cutters, weigh under 3ounces with out lanyard,awesome warraanty, CRK will refurb it for you once you beat the crap out of it, decent resale value if you decide to sell it, extremely easy to take apart,clean and reassemble(they even give you a wrench with it) excellent fit and finish, the way the pivot is constructed virtually eliminates all of the usual problems i could go on but you get the idea.
> 
> most of these people agree
> 
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669622


 

I agree. I EDC a small Sebbie and I find it very easy to carry and use.


----------



## nathan310 (Aug 24, 2009)

I apologize I misread your original post. You already have a small sebbie. Salt was a good recomendation. I would also recommend a look at Jim galyeans large jyd proseries(semi custom) or some custom knives also. Those are the only knives I have found even close to the quality of a sebenza.


----------



## brucec (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I think these are the front runners for me.

Spyderco Endura G10
Spyderco Stretch carbon fiber
Umnumzaan

I think most of you guys are in the Endura boat, right?


----------



## Owen (Aug 25, 2009)

I like that Stretch, too, even if it's not going to win many beauty contests. Looks like a great knife. 
Anywhere you could handle them side by side to see which is more comfortable?
At worst you could order both, then send one back.


----------



## guyg (Aug 26, 2009)

If you can afford the Umnumzan, get it!


----------



## Anson Argyris (Aug 27, 2009)

Spyderco Sage II. The blade is only 3", but it's a titanium framelock and very well made.


----------



## brucec (Aug 27, 2009)

Owen said:


> I like that Stretch, too, even if it's not going to win many beauty contests. Looks like a great knife.
> Anywhere you could handle them side by side to see which is more comfortable?
> At worst you could order both, then send one back.



Actually, I think pretty much all Spydercos are ugly. Reliable and great to use, but where they come up with all of those weird curves, angles, and humps is beyond me.



guyg said:


> If you can afford the Umnumzan, get it!



Actually, I was thinking I'll just get that. But I kind of wanted a plastic or carbon fiber knife.



Anson Argyris said:


> Spyderco Sage II. The blade is only 3", but it's a titanium framelock and very well made.



The Sage II looks very nice, but I already have a small Sebenza. They seem kind of the same.


----------



## Anson Argyris (Aug 28, 2009)

There's no hole in the blade of the small sebenza. :laughing:


----------



## Owen (Aug 28, 2009)

There is if you remove the thumbstud:nana:


----------



## MemphisMagD (Aug 28, 2009)

I continue to carry my old Endura for 2 main reasons. 1: I like the tip up carry, it is much faster and smoother for me than tip down. 2: I love the plastic clip, the few times I carry metal clipped knives I've had the bad luck of taking gouges out of my steering wheel while entering/exiting and I scratched plenty of wooden door frames.


----------



## NA8 (Sep 7, 2009)

There's a new version of the Stretch out this week. It's got a blue FRN handle with black clip and a full flat ground ZDP-189 blade.

Upcoming later this year are full flat ground Endura 4's with FRN handles.

Just a comment on the Endura G10. I saw one the other day and it's got a real smooth, solid lock up. Bit heavy at 4.5 oz compared to the old 3 oz Enduras. Don't like the newer tip. Wish the G10 was black. It's a quality knife and still retains enough of the original Endura style. Plus people can customize them replacing the G10 with different scales, or even swapping in a ZDP-189 Endura blade. That gets expensive though.


----------



## brucec (Sep 7, 2009)

NA8 said:


> Just a comment on the Endura G10. I saw one the other day and it's got a real smooth, solid lock up. Bit heavy at 4.5 oz compared to the old 3 oz Enduras. Don't like the newer tip. Wish the G10 was black. It's a quality knife and still retains enough of the original Endura style. Plus people can customize them replacing the G10 with different scales, or even swapping in a ZDP-189 Endura blade. That gets expensive though.



I had not realized that the G10 was swappable. Also, how easy are the new Enduras to open up and swap out blades? My old Endura looks like it's pinned together and I have no idea how one would go about opening it up. Hmmm, just when I had decided to get the Paramilitary...


----------



## Owen (Sep 7, 2009)

NA8 said:


> Upcoming later this year are full flat ground Endura 4's with FRN handles.


Awesome. Didn't know that. I will buy one
What about the Delica?


----------



## NoFair (Sep 7, 2009)

The new Spyderco Manix2 is very good and available for about $70. Made in the US, G-10 scales, 154CM blade and a caged ball lock (try it you might love it)

Sage I is carbon fiber and liner lock. I'd take it over any Endura (still have Enduras, but they aren't used) 

A Military is very nice, looks a bit aggressive though:naughty:

I have a Stretch II and it is wonderful, but I prefer liner and framelocks over backlocks..

The Rock lobster designed by Jens Anso is also nice, but you might want to try it out. 

All of the above are Spydies since I'm allergic to thumb studs:thumbsup:

Sverre


----------



## matt4270 (Sep 7, 2009)

I love my Spyderco Pacific Salt! 3 7/8" blade, nice and light, comfortable to hold and use, and the H1 steel will never rust! I maintain mine the same way you maintain yours, which is to say barely at all, and it's still close to perfect!:twothumbs


----------



## carrot (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the Spyderco Stretch FRN and I love it! It is very comfortable to use and an agile slicer.

However, I would choose an Endura over it if you do a lot of cutting with the tip, as the tip is not "centered" compared to the Endura -- on the Endura there is basically a straight line from your hand to the tip of the knife, whereas the Stretch's tip is higher and harder to put force into.

If you really do want to go liner lock, I suggest the Military, as it is a fantastic knife and well worth the money.


----------



## brucec (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks again for all of your comments! I decided to go with the Stretch carbon fiber. I've never owned a carbon fiber knife before and the Stretch just has a cool looking weave/texture to it. I suppose the blade is not as strong as one of the militaries, but I somehow ended up buying an XM-18 too. :shrug: Anyway, I'll post an update on the Stretch in a few weeks. For now it's just a waiting game until it gets here. :candle:


----------



## brucec (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I've had the stretch for a few weeks now and it's a great knife! The CF handles have an awesome texture, kind of like sandpaper or a nail file but not as abrasive. The opening action is very smooth compared to my old Endura and locks up nice and tight with no wobble in any direction. I also like that the back of the blade matches up with the handle when closed, instead of having a sharp edge like on the Endura. I like how they maximized the working edge to handle length ratio. So many of Spydercos have finger grooves right up on the blade! It seems to me that that is not only a waste of blade length, but also potentially dangerous in use. The stretch has some kind of finger groove, but it's pretty minimal. This is a great knife for opening and tearing down cardboard boxes. All of the reviews made it seem like the blade is too thin, but I think this is going to be fine for my main hiking and camping knife.

On the downsides, the stretch is a bit on the heavy side and the blade is ever so slightly off center. I am also not sure what will happen to the CF when I eventually drop it on some rocks. And due to all of the curves, it's about as attractive as a...pelican? 

Overall, however, I am rather pleased with the stretch. I think it's a great buddy to the small sebenza.


----------

